# Battle of the Sexes.



## rob.returns

Hi to all!

A question, just pop out of nowhere from my curious connected neurons.

Personally, Do you consider males more superior than females or vice versa?
How about in your respective countries, how do society judge both?
Do you think a lot of discrimination is present in your country when talking about
this issue?

I'm a male but personally speaking, I think generally females would be more superior when it comes to personality than males. They have that control factor, that even those harmless-look type can do damage to a man(career-wise and as a person). As the song by John Denver implies woman bring out the best and worst a man can be. Although a man can do that, but I think woman would be masters of it.

When it comes to our country, I may say that man is on top. It's just my observation. Although we have a female president. But our present society(business, showbiz, sports, religion, etc.) is controlled by man.

Everyones verdict will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Merlin

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Hi to all!
> 
> A question, just pop out of nowhere from my curious connected neurons.
> 
> Personally, Do you consider males more superior than females or vice versa?
> How about in your respective countries, how do society judge both?
> Do you think a lot of discrimination is present in your country when talking about
> this issue?
> 
> I'm a male but personally speaking, I think generally females would be more superior when it comes to personality than males. They have that control factor, that even those harmless-look type can do damage to a man(career-wise and as a person). As the song by John Denver implies woman bring out the best and worst a man can be. Although a man can do that, but I think woman would be masters of it.
> 
> When it comes to our country, I may say that man is on top. It's just my observation. Although we have a female president. But our present society(business, showbiz, sports, religion, etc.) is controlled by man.
> 
> Everyones verdict will be very much appreciated!


I think this would help in the discussion. Men controlling women


----------



## QUIJOTE

I have the feeling not many would be answering this or at least not many would say I for the "men" no wait, I'm for the "women", I predict a vast majority will be equal.


This reminds me of a contract I was completing years ago when I was in my twenties, this contract had several hundreds questions and of course as any other I was tired of all the garbage you had to answer, one of them questions caught my attention, it read, "*how do you feel about having a female boss?*", to be honest I had never been asked this question before and it took me few seconds to realise that probably it was there because at some point or another there would be a chance that I would be answering to a woman, I left the question unanswered for the moment until I completed the rest, at the end I wrote..."*it would like working for Mom*".

I don't know about the rest but I was raised in a family where the mother was respected or else...how this relates to your question? well I don't perceive women as being less or more, there are tasks women simply can't do or things they can only done by womenl and there are things men can't or do better...to me there is no better or worse, simply one who can and one who can't, and is not necessarily a woman or a man.


----------



## rob.returns

So, did you get the job?





			
				QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> I have the feeling not many would be answering this or at least not many would say I for the "men" no wait, I'm for the "women", I predict a vast majority will be equal.
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a contract I was completing years ago when I was in my twenties, this contract had several hundreds questions and of course as any other I was tired of all the garbage you had to answer, one of them questions caught my attention, it read, "*how do you feel about having a female boss?*", to be honest I had never been asked this question before and it took me few seconds to realise that probably it was there because at some point or another there would be a chance that I would be answering to a woman, I left the question unanswered for the moment until I completed the rest, at the end I wrote..."*it would like working for Mom*".
> 
> I don't know about the rest but I was raised in a family where the mother was respected or else...how this relates to your question? well I don't perceive women as being less or more, there are tasks women simply can't do or things they can only done by womenl and there are things men can't or do better...to me there is no better or worse, simply one who can and one who can't, and is not necessarily a woman or a man.


----------



## Beautiful Princess

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Do you think a lot of discrimination is present in your country when talking about
> this issue?


 
Discriminations are unavoidable should I say, but it helps to think we really live in diversify culture and generation gaps.. The challenge lies not on the discriminations but on how we respond to it.. 





			
				QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> I predict a vast majority will be equal.
> 
> I don't perceive women as being less or more, there are tasks women simply can't do or things they can only done by women and there are things men can't or do better...to me there is no better or worse, simply one who can and one who can't, and is not necessarily a woman or a man.


 
As for me, there are certain aspects where women, ladies or females generally excels--such as house works, if they have careers they tend to be creative, if they are doing charity works they tend to be nurturing. Men or males on the other hand generally tends to be more physical, adventurous.. Of course, it depends on upbringing or their personality types.

In the end, the two sexes is created to complement not to compete.. Though healthy competition is encourage depending on the motive.. say for example, business, work, and the like..This is my humble opinion.




Saluditos/Saludos

Beautiful Princess.


----------



## cuchuflete

I look forward to the day when we will have advanced beyond the need to discuss this question.  

Of course there are arenas in which men or women are superior...mothering and fathering for example.  Generally, biology makes men better at rugby, and women superior at gymnastics.  Yes, there are exceptions.

By whatever combination of nature and nurture, women are usually better at reading other people.  Men are not stupid, but they are less adept at this.  Again, by nature...a little...and nurture...a lot...men are often better at repairing mechanical devices.  I've seen changes in this lately, and I know some damned good female mechanics.

What I don't understand is why this question is being posed here.  
Both men and women have proved themselves competent at nearly all human endeavors when given the opportunity and/or need.


----------



## gatocloneado

Hear hear! 

Kudos for cuchuflete.


----------



## ancel1632

Men and Woman are not equal. Both sexes have their strengths and weaknesses. We are different by design and each sex must be depend on the other for survival. 

Today there is little sexual decrimination in my country. Don't get me wrong it still exist, but not on the level it did 50 years ago. On the dark side, since the woman's lib movement so many years ago, I feel our young men have grown lazy and have forgotton how to treat a woman as a lady.


----------



## gatocloneado

While I do not disagree, there are physical differences, as well as mental, we (men) are stronger, women by far (and arguably) can be a lot samarter. Very cunning if nothing else. But at the same time, we are different (us latinos) from the chinese, and blacks, and europeans, that does not mean we are to be treated differently. As far as treating a woman like a lady....Well, I see that as an excuse for denying women's basic rights.


----------



## QUIJOTE

rob.returns said:
			
		

> So, did you get the job?


 
Is been 20 year since rob, 20 years and counting, time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Agnès E.

I just wonder why some people talk about battle when there are just differences...    
Should we fight against every single person who is not exactly our clone?


----------



## modgirl

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> I just wonder why some people talk about battle when there are just differences...
> Should we fight against every single person who is not exactly our clone?


 
Perfectly said. Do strengths in certain areas make one person (whether man or woman) "superior" over another? A pregnant woman, in most cases, will not be able to defend herself against an attacker as well as a man. Is she inferior? She's growing a beautiful, brand-new life! She has a strength all her own.



			
				rob.returns said:
			
		

> How about in your respective countries, how do society judge both?


 
Well, if any judging is done, I'd certainly hope most of us would accept each person on his own accord.

Rob, I really think in the year 2005, most people (edit:  in the western world) have ventured away from thinking of one sex as either _superior_ or _inferior_. Most people I know realize that men and women are not merely the same robots with different plumbing (sex organs) and that, for the most part, how we do judge people has more to do with the individual than of respective sex.


----------



## ruina

Keep in mind that when you say "generally men/women are ..." you are talking about 3.000.000.000 persons!!! 
lets talk abou biology: "men are usually stronger" ... well, if any woman trains her strength ... ¿isn't she stronger than the 90% of men?

if a man trains elasticity ¿could he be more elastyc than any woman you known?

So, all are influence by what our environtment say that we must train. 
the stadistics (even personal ones) about creativity or reasoning only reflects the education we had, I really don't think that hormones or muscles have a real impact in the brain mechanism, is just what we saw and imitate...

my 2€


----------



## modgirl

Hello Ruina, since you did request corrections, I'll offer some.



			
				ruina said:
			
		

> if a man trains elasticity ¿could he be more elastyc than any woman you known?


 
I think you're talking about weight-training (lifting weights to build muscles). Elasticity refers to how flexible something or someone is, which, although similar, is different from actually increasing muscle strength. 



> So, all are influenced by what our environment says that we must train.


 
Unfortunately, the last part of your sentence isn't clear. 



> The statistics (even personal ones) about creativity or reasoning only reflect *(no S needed)* the education we have*.* I really don't think that hormones or muscle *(no S needed)* have a real impact on the brain mechanism*.* (Our behavior and beliefs, perhaps?) are just what we see and imitate.


----------



## ruina

Thank you very much ! ^_^

And when I wrote elasticity,  I want to remark than any men with the proper train could be more elastyc than a great percent of female population, if he start at an early age.


----------



## Jonegy

Hopefully, short sweet and to the point.

The female of the species have done a brilliant job for centuries playing the downtrodden  -  while keeping the males tidily under their thumb  ;-)


----------



## cuchuflete

While I don't agree at all with my colleague Jonegy, I'll offer him an old Spanish proverb to mull over:  El hombre reina, la mujer gobierna.


----------



## rob.returns

I think you mean the female governs the male that reigns the land. Right chuchuflette? Affecting His decisions...


----------



## modgirl

I'm not sure I dare breathe the name of the book I'm currently reading. 

_Why Men Rule: A Theory of Male Dominance_ by Steven Goldberg

Kindly hold your pelts: I didn't write it; I'm just reading it.  Although the writing is rather dry (it is supposed to be academic), it provides some interesting empirical data.  However, one has to begin reading it with an open mind.  I really do not find it insulting at all.


----------



## meili

modgirl said:
			
		

> Rob, I really think in the year 2005, most people (edit: in the western world) have ventured away from thinking of one sex as either _superior_ or _inferior_. Most people I know realize that men and women are not merely the same robots with different plumbing (sex organs) and that, for the most part, how we do judge people has more to do with the individual than of respective sex.


So is it also at the other part of the world.


----------



## QUIJOTE

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> While I don't agree at all with my colleague Jonegy, I'll offer him an old Spanish proverb to mull over: El hombre reina, la mujer gobierna.


 
I'd like to add one more in the same direction like Cuchu..."El hombre propone y la mujer dispone".


----------



## La Geny

well,....man and woman have their different place in the society.i must say they are the first among equals.its really hard to determine who is dominating and who is not and who is more effective among equals.

in the philippines,.....women are strong,and competitive.they can be term as the first among equals becasue its hard say who is superior among equals.

in japan based on experience,.....men are superior than women according to my point of view.its the husband who sets the rules,who decide for the family and the wife is just the guide.with the absence of the father the eldest son takes his place and that makes him superior than his own  mother.(the place is hokkaido ) but im not sure if every japanese family are practicing male superiority in the family or in the society.


----------



## cuchuflete

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> I'd like to add one more in the same direction like Cuchu..."El hombre propone y la mujer dispone".



Don Quijote...that's a good corruption of the real proverb..."el hombre propone, Dios dispone"

I've heard another variation, which should be labelled as humorous at best, sexist at worst:  El hombre propone, Dios dispone, y la mujer descompone.

It shows up on cheap tourist trinkets, usually sold to tasteless foreigners who like sexist/machista jokes.


----------

